# OTC Allergy Medicines OK?



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Tucker seems to have seasonal allergies; at least that is the conclusion I have come to. Theyre not severe.. the only real issue we see is that he constantly chews on his paws. I had mentioned this in a previous thread and some had mentioned to tape his feet up so he cant chew the paws. Tucker is still pretty much a puppy, however, so these "socks" would probably last a whole 15 minutes. He spends most of the day indoors because it is so hot here, but in the morning he gets plenty of exercise, and I take him on evening walks after the sun goes down. During the day when he is indoors, he will lick and chew on his feet. The hair between his pads is now a brownish red color, from all of the licking. He will occasionally shake or scratch his ears, but I clean them often and he doesnt show signs of infection. I believe it is allergies.. If so, is there just an OTC human antihistamine I can give him, like Claritin or Allegra? We have given him benaryl the past few days but I dont like how it makes him so drowsy! Poor guy. It definitely helps the itching, though. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Chlorpheniramine maleate 4mg is used frequently in dogs according to some Internet websites. I remember reading that someone here uses it for her goldens.

I started my dog on it last week. Bought a bottle of 100 pills for $3 at Wal-Mart and been giving him 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening. It's sold under veterinary labels some places, but I just bought the human kind, which has the same active ingredient. So far, so good -- he's still scratching some, but it seems like he's doing it less, and I haven't noticed any negative side effects.

This is what the bottle I bought looks like:

Walmart.com: Equate: Chlortabs Tablets Antihistamine, 100 Ct: Medicine Cabinet

I've never heard of Claritin or Allegra being used with a dog and one has to be careful about randomly trying things like that out, because while dogs and humans are biologically very similar in a lot of ways, there are some differences, and some things that are perfectly fine for people (chocolate, grapes) are poisonous to dogs if they get at large quantities. 

Plus, Allegra is just plain old expensive -- even the generic. I have allergies, and that worked best for me (as a human) years ago when I got some samples, but I won't even buy it for myself because the generic is triple the price of generic Claritin (Loratadine). Loratadine doesn't work as well for me, but, whatever, I'm not paying triple the price. I think the generic Allegra (I forget the name of the active ingredient) will come down in price eventually, hopefully -- it's fairly new to the market as a generic, just started noticing the generic on the shelves in the last couple months (and even brand name Allegra is fairly new OTC -- used to be by prescription only for many years).


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I would suggest clearing it with your vet, and having him/her recommend the dosage. O, and on human meds, often there is a cheap prescription "liquid" version of a OTC pill. If your vet will write it as an Rx, your pharmacy should fill it (I think various pharmacies have different policies on filling vet Rx's). So, that's an option if you dog is one it would be difficult to give a pill, too.

(Yes, I've done all of the above, and I think a human allergy pill may be an option, but I wouldn't dose her---esp on on ongoing basis---without vet input.)


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Our Logan has seasonal allergies. For many years we used the Chlorpheniramine maleate (Chlortrimeton). He was taking 3 pills am/pm. Then Claritin became over the counter. Look for the generics of Loratadine, 10mg. The Vet said to give him the Loratadine instead. The good thing is now he only needs to take 2 per day and it does not make him drowzy. Also, if he is having a severe attack, I can still give the Chlortrimeton at the same time to help calm him down.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

As always, double check dosage with your veterinarian. There is an allergy med that our veterinarian would prescribe to allergy-ridden dogs if benedryl didn't work. It was called Atarax or Hyrdoxyzine. Ask about those as well.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone  we are heading to the vet today for a routine check up and 1-year rabies booster (dont get mad, I know we are a few months behind!!). I will talk to our vet about the *Chlorpheniramine maleate *and see what she recommends for dosing and all that. I like that we can find it at walmart. Will keep you posted; thanks!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Vets are now suggesting Zyrtec (now available OTC) for allergies and to use as Benedryl was without the drowsiness.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We use Chlorpheniramine (from Walmart OTC for $3 for 100) for seasonal canine allergies. Our vet also said we can use Zyrtec but we haven't used it on the dog yet.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> We use Chlorpheniramine (from Walmart OTC for $3 for 100) for seasonal canine allergies. Our vet also said we can use Zyrtec but we haven't used it on the dog yet.



We just got back from the Vet, he said the same thing--Zyrtec. He said he would recommend Benadryl first, Zyrtec 2nd and Chlorpheniramine third, possibly because he hasnt personally tried it on his pets. I will definitely give the Chlorpheniramine a try, he tends to get too drowsy even from one Benadryl so that will be our last resort.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just this past weekend Hank started with seasonal allergies, licking his paws, rubbing his face on the rugs. I've been giving his 2 Benadryl am & pm. Tonight I gave him 2 1/2 tabs. (25 mg each). I also gave him a bath with Micro-Tek shampoo. 

My friend's dog has the same issues.


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been using the generic Zyrtec on Duncan for about a year. Works great.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

We considered buying Zyrtec at walmart but stuck with Chlorpheniramine. Gave one to him tonight and will start again tomorrow, see how he does on it. If nothing changes, we will try Zyrtec. thanks guys!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

TuckersMom said:


> We just got back from the Vet, he said the same thing--Zyrtec. He said he would recommend Benadryl first, Zyrtec 2nd and Chlorpheniramine third, possibly because he hasnt personally tried it on his pets. I will definitely give the Chlorpheniramine a try, he tends to get too drowsy even from one Benadryl so that will be our last resort.


I haven't tried Zyrtec because it makes me more drowsy than Benadryl. The product information states it's temporary--but I never got past the temporary stage after months! Toby's vet uses the chlorpheniramine as her own primary antihistamine (she has allergies herself) and tells me it doesn't make her drowsy like the others. 

I hope it works for Tucker. At times, with our Barkley, we were told to combine the chlrpheniramine with prescription hydroxyzine for short periods, during acute episodes.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Has any of your dogs experienced a runny nose with these allergies? I think Nyah has them but I'm not certain. Trying to narrow it down before we take her to the vet.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Has any of your dogs experienced a runny nose with these allergies? I think Nyah has them but I'm not certain. Trying to narrow it down before we take her to the vet.


I didnt see your reply! Tucker occasionally gets runny noses but nothing that seems excessive. 

We decided after getting no help from the stuff from Walmart to try generic Zyrtec. It is helping, but wears of fast even though it says 24 hour. Is it safe to give him one and a half or two pills per day? Hes 60lbs right now (year and a half)


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I've used generic Claritin for my furkids for about ten years. My old ENT used to give it to his dog, so he didn't even blink when I asked him for a prescription, even though I was on shots. The Claritin works well, and is cheaper than the Zyrtec. Jessie gets one a day, crushed in her evening meal. We use Benadryl for thunderstorms, and emergencies.


----------

